# first mare up



## shadowpaints

Hi all! i wanted to invite you all to help me watch my mare lacey as she gets closer to foaling!! lacey is a 6 year old AMHA (AMHR pending) black pinto mare. this is her third foal and her first with us! she is 33 inches tall and is bred to Dusty Rose miniatures, stallion kiss, I cant remember his registered name lol.

UPDATE: Her due date was wrong folks. she is due 1/31 NOT 2/25!!! she can go at ANY time! lacey is now not cleaning up her normal hay... she didnt eat her grain either... she just dumped it out.. she is 'nesting' in her hay instead of eating it! GAH! lol i suspect that when i taste her milk tonite it will be sweet..... keep watch if ya can folks! ALSO, Her milk is a creamy yellow, her whoohaa is very relaxed and a deep pink thanks again for watching!

Also, the barn kitties go in and out lol so dont mind them! and if the weather is decent and i feel its ok for her to be out, the cam will be off if she is outside!! thanks for watchin!!!

numbers are on the cam page!!

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=shadow

thanks for watching!


----------



## Becky

Oh, that's exciting! I'll try to keep a watch.

I just brought my first mare due into the barn on Monday. She's at 308 days today with just a hint of bag. I have another mare I'm moving into the barn under camera this weekend. She's at 297 days today with no real udder changes yet, but it won't be long.

Let the sleepless nights begin!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Congratulations! Excitement starting already at your place- yoohooo!

*Is the 2/25 date her 330 days then? Curious what you use for her "due date".*

We have just brought up 4 mares to watch closely - their 300 days is this weekend ... due mid February. Ours go out every day in a small pasture behind their stall doors. They are brought in every night. We do the bag check morning and evening.

Good luck to you! I can't wait for all the announcements to start coming - I can't watch the cams from work as the firewalls/security prevent me.


----------



## shadowpaints

the 2/25 is her 340 due date. im thinking she could go anytime, i would just like to see her bag a big tfuller and tighter, and her milk needs to be sweeter. i cant wait for this baby!!


----------



## shadowpaints

no changes to report on miss Lacey tonite! she is in the barn now, eating her dinner!!

Thanks for watchin!


----------



## Becky

How many days is your mare now? Foaling season is my favorite time of year!


----------



## REO

How exciting! Good luck with your mares ladies!


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey is 302 days today! woohoo!! lol ! i still would like to see her go another 2 weeks ...


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey is coming right along folks!! here are a few pics i took a few minutes ago!!!






Bag pic we stilll have a bit to go i think!






But look at that belly!! i think it has dropped... next is a pic of her from the 6th what do you tink?? dropped??






I will post a bag pic next thursday! im trying to do a pic update every week!!


----------



## shadowpaints

Hey all! i just wanted to let you all know that my hubby is home (he has been gone for 3 weeks)YAY and the kids are gone YAY YAY! we are going on a date :tempted: if some one could keep an eye one miss lacey, i would sure appreciate it! we will be gone for a while !! dinner and a movie!! WOOHOOOOO!!! my roomie is home so u can call the house!


----------



## shadowpaints

just wanted to keep you all updated!! lacey is doing great and with in the next week or so will be on cam 24/7!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS

I'VE NOTICED ON MY MARES THAT THE VULVA AND RECTUM ARE ALINED TO LOOK AS ONE THEY ARE VERY-VERY CLOSE TO DELIVERY. NOT VERY SCIENTIFIC BUT WORTH WATCHING. MINE HAVE FOALED WITHIN 24 HRS. GOOD LUCK. I HAVE 2 MARES DUE IN MARCH, THEN I'LL BE ON BABY WATCH.


----------



## shadowpaints

LAZY J MINIS said:


> I'VE NOTICED ON MY MARES THAT THE VULVA AND RECTUM ARE ALINED TO LOOK AS ONE THEY ARE VERY-VERY CLOSE TO DELIVERY. NOT VERY SCIENTIFIC BUT WORTH WATCHING. MINE HAVE FOALED WITHIN 24 HRS. GOOD LUCK. I HAVE 2 MARES DUE IN MARCH, THEN I'LL BE ON BABY WATCH.


i will have to keep an eye on that!

I have always judged how close they are by the taste of their milk.. when it gets really sweet they are super close.


----------



## shadowpaints

NOTE UPDATE ON FIRST POST!!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

All I'm getting is a black screen. The camera says it is 645 your time, but I'm not seeing her. Darn, I'm wanting to do some mare staring in prep for my own next month.

amanda


----------



## shadowpaints

hm.. you may need to delete all ur temp internet files.. its fine here! hope u can figgure it out! lacey has been down 2x tonite before 10pm...


----------



## weerunner

It's up and running fine this morning. She's a beautiful mare, hope everything goes well.

amanda

ps just saw a kitten walk in the stall, look around and walk out again. Mare did not care at all.


----------



## qtrrae

FINALLY I got the cam to work - Lacey looks very close, love the cat coming and going - Lacey could care less - I think she is resting - all I see moving right now is the twitch of an ear!

I love this time of the year - it is always so much fun to see everyones brand new babies - my mares are all due much later so I will "practice" watching -


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Just informing you that I am watching her and will be watching until about 3:30 pm. . ..got my eyes peeled for ya!


----------



## HGFarm

Her bag is getting full, but looks like she has a way to go yet to me.... Cant see any mare stare stuff here, dang, but good luck on your upcoming foal!! How exciting!


----------



## Reble

I find when their poop changes to cow pies usually within 24 hours.

Will keep watching and looking forward to updates.


----------



## shadowpaints

we have change!! her milk is now 2% milk color!!and sticky!!! whoohaa is elongated... deep red!!! she hasnt pooped much today, mostly small mushyish piles!!! stay tuned for a foal!! lol i think the next few days!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Whoo hoo!!!!!!! I cant wait. I will be watching!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I'll be peeking in on her,marestare is so neat



.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

Our main computer is in the kitchen so I left your mare stare on at night,husband say's it that time again



. I had the whole family watching last year.


----------



## qtrrae

What a sweet little mare!

I love it when they are so patient about letting you squeeze the udder for milk - Lacey just acts like it is part of the ritual.

She looked quite uncomfortable earlier this afternoon when I was watching her, I do think she seems to be very close but then we all know how they can fool us.

It is always so much fun to watch someone else's mares - gets me in the mood for mine.


----------



## shadowpaints

well folks i do think tonite might be the nite!! her whooohaa has doubled in length since last nite and is a deep red in color she has been uncomfy all day. keep watch! hopin for a high alert soon! that is after she is done hoovering! lol


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I'll be watching!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

I can't get the video (firewalls & security) so have to rely on posts to keep up to date - - what's the news? Progress? Soon? How's she doing? Fingers crossed for live and healthy foal - then can't wait to hear the rest of the good news!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I'v been watching,no baby yet. Some very playful kitties,so cute!


----------



## Genie

bump


----------



## happy appy

The mare islooking unsettled right now. She was laying down for a few minutes but them hoped up and has been looking back taking turns on either side. She seems to be looking a bit upset.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Maybe we're getting close - thanks for the update - I can't watch the video. Will keep an eye on this topic -


----------



## HGFarm

Sounds like she is close now... nothing yet eh? Maybe tonight?


----------



## albahurst

Hi Becca- Any updates? She is looking like she is biting at her sides this evening. Can't wait!!!

Peggy


----------



## Genie

bump


----------



## Reble

Just seen you in there? any news?????





Notice she is a nice calm mare and loves those back scratches.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Do the cats gathering in her stall know something





come on Lacey we all need a baby fix its been a long winter


----------



## Becky

> Do the cats gathering in her stall know something


Foaling attendants.


----------



## Horse Feathers

bump

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=shadow


----------



## shadowpaints

Hi folks! sorry its been a few days since a update! lacey is definatly close... its a waiting game now... i thought i saw some contractions yesterday, and my daughter Kenzie who turned 6 years old today thinks that lacey will foal today since its kenzies birthday today! lol

laceys bag is Tight and shiney, she has sticky thick sweet... her whoohaa is swollen and long.... she has to foal eventually right?? lol we will see what she looks like tonite lol

thanks for watchin!


----------



## Reble

Come on Lacey give Kenzie her Birthday Wish


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

[SIZE=14pt]*PRAYING FOR A HAPPY AND HEALTHY FOAL!!!!. . . . . .(can you tell I am hoping for a filly LOL)*[/SIZE]


----------



## Matt73

I keep checking in the mornings especially, expecting to find a little one in there



I am so happy I'm not mare staring this year



Maybe 2011....


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I'v been leaving Lacy up on my computer when i'm not on it. The whole family is keeping an eye on her



. We thought yesterday was gonna be the day,she had us fooled! You can do it girl,nice healthy baby



.


----------



## shadowpaints

she had me fooled too yesterday! lol

today is her due date maybe she is planning to be a rare one and go on her due date?? lol who knows . ill go do chores in a bit and check her, its snowing like crazy right now!!


----------



## Horse Feathers

looks like its time


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I just got back in the house and saw her stretched out,had me scared!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Looks like she's getting close - a lot of vigorous tail swishing and trying to kick at her belly a couple of times. The two kitties must know something's up, they don't want to miss the big event!


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

She acting a bit uneasy.....lil' bit of shifting weight with hind feet and some kicking at her belly???


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

She's been rolling a bit earlier too. I'm thinking she's getting ready for the big event


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey has been very uncomfy today. more so than normal. she is so ready to go !! today is her due date i dont think she can last much longer! lots of kicking her belly and lots of looking at her belly. she has been swishing her tail a ton too which is a new thing. i just fed her so she is content to eat for now! I dont think her bag can get any bigger! if it does she wont be able to walk lol. she has acted like she was going to lay down several times today and has only actually laid down once or twice... so who knows! lol i hope she goes soon im gettin tired



thanks for watching!


----------



## albahurst

I've been watchin' ! Thanks for the update!

Peggy


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I'm watchin' for ya too girl!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

No problem,were keeping an eye on her to.


----------



## shadowpaints

is anyone else noticing her pause while she eats every few minutes?? or am i imagianing things??


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I didn't see that. Is she peeing when it looks like her body is contracting? Looks odd from this angle,i'v seen her do it for a few days,lol. Bless her heart



,I sure hope I don't miss this little one. I wish a alarm would go off here



.


----------



## shadowpaints

there is a barn alarm on marestare.. lol it goes off with highs and lows lol


----------



## happy appy

She seems to be uncomfortable right now. She keeps looking at her belly.


----------



## HGFarm

LOL, this could go on for days. She obviously missed the birthday party. Sounds like any time but oh.... the waiting!!!


----------



## Horse Feathers

bump


----------



## ErikaS.

I haven't been able to get the marestare link to work lately. Am I missing anything? It's making me crazy!


----------



## Minichick

Not yet, all is quiet with Lacey.


----------



## wingnut

This is my first year of "mare stare-ing". So...could some of you "old timers" take a peek...is she in labor? I keep seeing her lift her tail really high. I also see a shadow in the lower right corner.


----------



## shadowpaints

wingnut said:


> This is my first year of "mare stare-ing". So...could some of you "old timers" take a peek...is she in labor? I keep seeing her lift her tail really high. I also see a shadow in the lower right corner.



Hi! and thanks for watchin! lacey is getting progressivly uncomfortable and really could go at any time. she has been showing signs of contractions (braxton-hicks i think in humans) she could be in prelabor but since this is my first time foaling her out, im not really sure. i dont think she can go much longer!

oh, and the lower right side is where her hay is her favorite pasttime is hoovering (eating) lol so you will see her there quite a bit and also the lower left hand is her water bucket.. the door is in the upper left of the cam view! if, for ANY reason something doesnt look right, you can always call i would rather get a call than not, to be on the safe side.

update on lacey, she had some dried milk on her teats this morning, i dont think it was wax, but it was there all the same. whoohaa is still long and swollen. she does still have some resistance to her tail . her milk is opaque in color and very sticky. she is shedding up a storm ! lol shes gonna be nekkid if she keeps that up. i completly cleaned her stall today and while i did that she had some outside time. of course she rolled lots in ths cool snow and rubbed her bum a ton!

I get a funny feeling that she is gonna change QUICK and foal with out much warning! we are day 322 now . she went 324 and 325 her last two foals ( both colts) im very interested in what precious cargo she is hiding in there.

oh and the baby was very active today also!! lol


----------



## LittleRibbie

Looks to me to be pretty darn close. Maybe tonight!! I just saw you in there comforting Lacey...wish I could be sitting there w/ya......we could both be sipping hot cocoa. It was funny the minute you left, a little kitty came flying in...jumped right down and sat w/Lacey a few minutes, appeared to get bored and left. It looked like a kitten


----------



## shadowpaints

LittleRibbie said:


> Looks to me to be pretty darn close. Maybe tonight!! I just saw you in there comforting Lacey...wish I could be sitting there w/ya......we could both be sipping hot cocoa. It was funny the minute you left, a little kitty came flying in...jumped right down and sat w/Lacey a few minutes, appeared to get bored and left. It looked like a kitten



lol i hope its tonite! her milk is much stickier and the center of her whoohaaa is scarlet but around is a bit lighter..

and yes, we have 3 kittens and their momma, all of which are grey...

send foaling vibes to lacey.. i have goats due in a month!! she HAS to go soon! lol

oh and just so everyone knows, its not unusual for me to sit in the stall with my critters for a bit... i enjoy the few moments of not human kids! lol many of my goats wont kid unless im sitting with them!


----------



## wingnut

I hope to actual "catch" a foaling this year





I watched you clean out her stall. I hope that's not a bad thing



When you took her out I was like...Hey! Wait....I'm watching!


----------



## shadowpaints

oh no thats fine! lol i never leave her out for long!! i bring her back as soon as i can



sometimes if its stormy out i wont even take her out to completly muck her stall out . but today it was decent so i let her out. sill mare. hope she goes soon! the weather is supposed to be pretty decent (in the low 30s) for a few days... comeon lacey!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Hello I have been keeping a eye on Lacey! I hope she foals soon for you! I have a question I know this is your first time foaling her out, but is there a change in consistancy in her poop?? Have you tried the milk strip tests. Boy those were a life saver for us last foaling season. We havent gotten that far yet in our mares to start testing them, no one is really bagging. Getting nipples but no bags.

I sure do hope I can watch her foal!


----------



## shadowpaints

there is a slight change in her poo to nite.. lots of little poos and the biscuts are very fragile. they fall apart as they hit the ground... we have never done the test strips.. just went by taste consistincy and color...i think i may try them out next season!


----------



## bevann

If she is shedding lots be sure to get that hair off ASAP/I had friends who had a Mini foal who had to have colic surgery.Hairballs from nursing on a very hairy mom.I always shave areas where baby might suck hair in.If it is very cold you could use a blade which leaves hair clipped, but longer-maybe a 4 or lower.Dog grooming shops often sell them.good luck and happy foaling.No babies for me this year.My last foals were in 2007 and I MISS the babies, but 17 years of foaling was enough stress.Now I just have to enjoy the babies of others.Keep us posted and photos when it gets here.I need my foal fix.


----------



## shadowpaints

yes, thanks for the advice! we have already saved the udder area, did that about a month ago. we are hoping she will go soon.. lol and we wait . and wait lol


----------



## HGFarm

OMG! No baby YET??? Tell her to hurry up , LOL! The kitties must be visiting their buddy to make sure she is ok!


----------



## Nancy

Wow what a sweet mare, from the updates it sounds like she could be getting close, it appears that baby has moved down off her backbone. I just discovered I could view her full screen, what a difference it makes. Wish I had discovered that sooner , I have been watching the small screen, for quite a while.



LOL


----------



## AppyLover2

I'm sure you've already done it, but just gotta ask...........did you tell Lacey that her due date has been moved up?


----------



## shadowpaints

lol yeah i have told her that her due date is no longer 2/25 lol but she doesnt listen! silly girl! i just hope that she foals very soon as march 7th the goats are goin to start kidding! lol i only have 2 due then tho lol im trying to be as patient as i can.. but every day that i wake up, and there is no change, i get more and more impatient! lol come on lacey.. let go!


----------



## Reble

shadowpaints said:


> lol yeah i have told her that her due date is no longer 2/25 lol but she doesnt listen! silly girl! i just hope that she foals very soon as march 7th the goats are goin to start kidding! lol i only have 2 due then tho lol im trying to be as patient as i can.. but every day that i wake up, and there is no change, i get more and more impatient! lol come on lacey.. let go!


Feb. 25th is nice, my b-day, I have been watching and she will have it when you turn your back or have to go away for the day....


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

C'mon lacey hurry up!!!


----------



## weerunner

I can't view the video at all. I had this before and then I could see it for a day or so and now I'm back to not seeing it. Any suggestions anyone? I'd really like to be able to watch. I'm starting my own marestare, but my mare is on at day 303 so not really a urgent thing yet.

amanda


----------



## shadowpaints

is the screen black?? if so try refreshing the cam page and see if that helps.... (f5)


----------



## weerunner

Yup the screen is just black, the time counter is ticking away just like the video feed was working, but i see nothing.


----------



## shadowpaints

how about emptyint your temp files?? i have to empty mine quite often....


----------



## LittleLottie

I got really excited when I logged on and saw a little black figure in the stable with her...........................turns out it was a little black cat


----------



## LittleRibbie

Thats funny..so did I !!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Still no baby?



SHARE LACEY! SHARE THE BABY!!!


----------



## Irishroots

Shadowoaks,

My screen is black, except there is a itty bitty picture in the top middle of screen that is your mare, but it is very,very tiny, not enough to see what is there except I can see a black & white spot. What could be wrong? Is it with your camera or my computer. When I got to another farm, theirs comes up fine. Thanks for any help, I have been watching everyday and don't want to miss the birth.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

I THINK SHE'S GETTIN CLOSE GUYS!





THERES SOMEONE IN THE STALL WITH HER AND SHES TAIL SWISHING ALOT AND KICKIN AT HER BELLY!


----------



## happy appy

I'm sure it's finally time!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

After watching you Lacey for days I think we need to change it from MareStare to Kitty Kindergarten.....they sure are more exciting than Miss Lacey has been. LOL

She does look so uncomfortable...maybe tonight....how is your weather..I'll cross my fingers that it will warm up alittle for you guys!!


----------



## shadowpaints

Well folks, lacey is weird today. i checked her this morning and she had no change at all. so this afternoon i put her out so i could muck her stall out and put new bedding in. she didnt do much outside .. i put her back in and usually she goes straight for her hay.... but today she didnt. i thought that was odd, so i lifted her tail ... NO RESISTANCE AT ALL!!!! this morning i had to practicly pry it up... no wax or anything, whoohaa is swollen and scarlett red... she has been kicking her belly and swishing her tail all day . i sat in there with her for a bit and instead of mauling me for cookies and scritches she ignored me! OMG i think tonite is the nite! stay tuned! i hope this time she isnt tricking us!


----------



## Matt73

I'm thinking tonight...I'll be watching as long as I can



Come on, Lacey!


----------



## Matt73

Hope she doesn't do what my mare did in '09...372 days (hand-bred)



I expected a foal in April/May and got a tiny, strong girl on June 14th. My mare showed strong signs for a while (butt-rubbing, kicking at belly, vulva changes etc.). I got no sleep. Next time I'm getting the strips....


----------



## Flaxenacres

I hope you are watching I think it will be soon!


----------



## Horse Feathers

bump


----------



## shadowpaints

i always try to watch.. which can be next to impossible sometimes with my girls ( age 6 and 4 ) that tend to terrorize me lol if she looks like she is close and i dont respond here you can call the first number on the cam page!! i didnt get to bed till 4am and my kids got up at six so i am very tired and may have to lay down for a bit


----------



## AppyLover2

Just wanted to say that the kittens running in and out of the stall and playing sure is more entertaining than a mare sleeping. LOL


----------



## Marnie

Your mare is beautiful but is looking pretty uncomfortable. I've been watching for days and can't help but notice she's always in the stall when I look at her. I haven't read through the whole thread so maybe the answer is in there some place but I have to ask you, are you letting her out for excersize every day? Every time I look, she's in the stall. I believe that they have to be out quite abit, penned up all the time can cause foaling problems and certainly would be very boring and depressing to the mare. I don't know what you believe and I don't mean to be rude or step on any toes here, I'm just trying to help.


----------



## shadowpaints

Marnie said:


> Your mare is beautiful but is looking pretty uncomfortable. I've been watching for days and can't help but notice she's always in the stall when I look at her. I haven't read through the whole thread so maybe the answer is in there some place but I have to ask you, are you letting her out for excersize every day? Every time I look, she's in the stall. I believe that they have to be out quite abit, penned up all the time can cause foaling problems and certainly would be very boring and depressing to the mare. I don't know what you believe and I don't mean to be rude or step on any toes here, I'm just trying to help.


Marnie, she does go outside 2 times a day for walks. i try to walk her for 15-20 minutes then depending on the weather she has a out side pen that i let her in for a little bit.

Unfortunatly, we didnt get her home till november and since all my other mares are several inches taller than her (most are 36-27) i didnt dare put her in with my other mares with her being so close when i got her home. Lacey doesnt seem like she minds to be in the stall. if i put her outside in her pen, she does the same thing there that she does in the stall , hoovers or stands there. thats why we hand walk her at least once a day. and sometimes since we live in idaho, the weather is nasty and i wont walk her . Lacey came from California and has never seen weather like this! lol she hates the snow , when i take her out and it is snowing she gives me dirty looks!

sometimes she goes for walks once a day and sometimes twice. just kinda depends. as the days go on she gets more difficult to get her walkin far. we also have a lot of snow on the ground, sometimes where she sinks past her knees. so that makes for diffiult for walking much. we dont want her to get high centered.

Also, if she wanted to her stall is pretty large, she could move around in there too but she chooses not to.

when this foal is weaned, we will be intrducing Lacey to our brood mare band, so next year she can have some horsey time outside lol. i would really like to have her out more but with temps that are almost always below 20 untill march its too scarey for me to leave her out where i would have to stand at the back window watching her till i took her in. its near impossible to do that with 2 small children.

Also. with her previous owners ( i watched her on cam for the last 2 years) i know what may seem like her being depressed or what not is her normal behaviour unless of course she is eating! lol

No worries tho! i have nothing to hide and dont minds answering questions and exlpaining. we plan on breeding her a month later for next year for a bit of a later foal so its not so chilly





Thanks for watchin!


----------



## Genie

We have way below zero temps here as well and most of the winter the snow is just too deep for these short legged ladies to be safe outside.

Ours too get out for some exercise but mainly just stand around outside as they do in their stall.

The stalls are big enough to roll in for positioning the foal so we feel that outside exercise is good as long as the footing is safe, otherwise the large stalls are our best alternative.

A neighbour put her full sized horse out one winter day and she slipped on the icy surface under the snow and sort of did the "splits" with her hind legs and had to be euthanized. I really worry with the cold and icy layer under the snow especially when the mares get into the waddling stage.

For the past 19 years we have started breeding in March but as of late I have been leaning toward waiting till May for breeding since during March and April the mares will have more outside time.

Hope your mare has her babe soon, she's looking like she would like to


----------



## shadowpaints

Genie said:


> We have way below zero temps here as well and most of the winter the snow is just too deep for these short legged ladies to be safe outside.
> Ours too get out for some exercise but mainly just stand around outside as they do in their stall.
> 
> The stalls are big enough to roll in for positioning the foal so we feel that outside exercise is good as long as the footing is safe, otherwise the large stalls are our best alternative.
> 
> A neighbour put her full sized horse out one winter day and she slipped on the icy surface under the snow and sort of did the "splits" with her hind legs and had to be euthanized. I really worry with the cold and icy layer under the snow especially when the mares get into the waddling stage.
> 
> For the past 19 years we have started breeding in March but as of late I have been leaning toward waiting till May for breeding since during March and April the mares will have more outside time.
> 
> Hope your mare has her babe soon, she's looking like she would like to


thanks for your reply! im glad someone understands where i come from. her stall is somewhere in the area of 12x14 ill have to measure it. she can trott and kick her heals up if she wants too.. she just chooses not to ! lol

I think lacey would love to foal lol she is miserable!


----------



## Charlotte

I just love to watch someone else cleaning stalls! hehehe

Charlotte


----------



## shadowpaints

Charlotte said:


> I just love to watch someone else cleaning stalls! hehehe
> Charlotte


lol the funny thing is... i LOVE to clean stalls.. i could do it all day every day... its my quiet time lol


----------



## Charlotte

COME VISIT ME! Permanently.





BTW, how many days along are we now? Is she headed for a record breaking gestation? I'm not real up on the whole story. Did you breed her yourself or did you buy her as a bred mare and you're going by what the seller told you?

I hope it's not the second option. LOL I did that a few years ago. Saw a darling little 28" mare at a sale. Supposed to be open. At the last minute the auctioneer said she was 'exposed'. Long story short.........she was pasture bred. I spent 2 *MONTHS* thinking that mare was going to foal any minute! The result was worth it though. Our Annie (Reflections Anticipation). She will begin her show career this year as a 2 year old.





Charlotte


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

My husband joked that the video was on a continous loop



,he's hooked. My mother in law was here last weekend and watched,she called yesterday and asked if she foaled yet



.


----------



## shadowpaints

Charlotte said:


> COME VISIT ME! Permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how many days along are we now? Is she headed for a record breaking gestation? I'm not real up on the whole story. Did you breed her yourself or did you buy her as a bred mare and you're going by what the seller told you?
> 
> I hope it's not the second option. LOL I did that a few years ago. Saw a darling little 28" mare at a sale. Supposed to be open. At the last minute the auctioneer said she was 'exposed'. Long story short.........she was pasture bred. I spent 2 *MONTHS* thinking that mare was going to foal any minute! The result was worth it though. Our Annie (Reflections Anticipation). She will begin her show career this year as a 2 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte



lol she isnt really THAT over due. she is 327 today.. her previous owner bred her only one cycle, in fact i wrote it on my calender the day she called me and said that they covered her! lol she is 2 days longer than she has gone with her other 2 foals.. sooo maybe soon! lol

Lacey is out right now while i do a few things soakin up some vitamin D ! lol she will be back in soon!


----------



## Nancy

Just wanted to say I have been watching for a couple weeks and I think you are doing a great job with Lacey, I too have mares that don't move a lot during latter part of pregnancy, mares are all unique and different , they will foal when they get ....good and ready..... not on our time schedule, with that said, I had to ask if you are ...Super Bowl fans.......? I am and if your luck is anything like mine you just might have a ....Super Bowl........ baby LOL I am watching the game but, will be checking in on Lacey , just in case, I don't want to miss this birth. Good Luck hope she has it soon so you can get some rest that you so much deserve.





Nancy


----------



## MBhorses

hey

is this mare okay.I just now able to see her on the camera.she is laying down right now


----------



## shadowpaints

we arent real big fans.. but i do like the colts!! lol ill watch as much as i can but lol tv is hard to watch sometimes around here


----------



## Matt73




----------



## Reble

I think it has been close to a month of watching Lacey

I believe she is loving the attention


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

This is so much better than football



.I think we need to throw Lacey a baby shower



.


----------



## MBhorses

I think she will foal tonight





it she has a colt you can name it after the winner of the game


----------



## shadowpaints

MBhorses said:


> I think she will foal tonight
> 
> 
> 
> it she has a colt you can name it after the winner of the game


it would be AWESOME if she would foal tonite..

although my gut tells me no



i pray that i am wrong! lol


----------



## MBhorses

i have a feeling tonight is the night


----------



## qtrrae

How cute and how nice of you to put that bale of straw in there for the kittens to sleep on!!

If someone just came on this site to watch Lacey and didn't know about the kittens - they would really wonder - on my computer it just looks like a black "blob" on top of the bale!!


----------



## shadowpaints

well day 328 and still waiting... 3 days past her previous longest gestation! lol


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

shucks - no cow pies yet - LOL looks like we'll all be watching for awhile longer. LOL

three kitties now - too cute.


----------



## Genie

bump


----------



## Matt73

Now Lacey, listen up! There were two reasons I didn't breed my mare last year 1. she had a small tear in her cervix from her first foaling (Uuugghh) so I just wanted to give her a nice break and...2. the long long days and nights worrying (yes, I'm a MAJOR worrier, Lacey...whatevs



) and being utterly exhausted and then when Lexus finally foaled at 7:30 am on a Sunday...I almost missed it (thank God Kev was here and alerted me...



). Now...I'm not watching you as much as I watched Lex, obviously (you've got lots of eyes on you), but come on, girl. Are you enjoying this? Can you sense our anticipation? Are you being passive aggressive? Is there anything I can get you, Princess? Okay, sorry for the tone, Lacey. It's just that I'm living vicariously through your anticipated foaling. You see, as much as I'm very happy to not have the stress and lack of sleep this year, there is a masochistic side of me that kinda misses it and, well, I just really wanna see you have a great foaling experience and to see a healthy, happy baby. So...It's all up to you now...I'll be watching


----------



## Genie

If you are missing the sleepless nights Matt you are welcome to come here for a weekend. You are only 1 hour away and you can "fill your hat" with camera watching









Jimmy and I will take off and leave you to it


----------



## anyssapark

Just put the cam up. Whats the black blob in the top right?


----------



## shadowpaints

there is a few kitties in there and her water bucket, hanging up lol


----------



## Matt73

Genie said:


> If you are missing the sleepless nights Matt you are welcome to come here for a weekend. You are only 1 hour away and you can "fill your hat" with camera watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy and I will take off and leave you to it



If you need a night out, I'd be happy to watch


----------



## Matt73

I'll bet she has this little one on 2/25



lol


----------



## Katiean

She needs to foal on 2-15 and since mom is a pinto it needs to have a hart in it's markings and name it Saint Valentine or maybe even Saint Vanentino it it is a colt.


----------



## shadowpaints

the computer needs a hour break or so. i have a few things to do outside, so lacey will be out and i will be shutting the puter down for a bit! thanks for watching! ill post again when i turn the computer back on


----------



## HGFarm

AUGH!! I was not here for a few days and she STILL hasn't foaled? Oh come on girl!!! The stories about the cats are cracking me up.... cant get the cam on my pc.


----------



## Nancy

When I checked in this morning there were about 3 or 4 black cats all curled up together. Geezzze I thought she had foaled






, then I saw the little blimp munching away.LOL If she holds on much longer, one of my girls is going to have one before her. LOL


----------



## shadowpaints

laceys back all!! happy stareing!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Come on Lacey cut us some slack.....we want to see what your cooking...but I guess a "watched pot" never really does boil.

I think you need to get the Kitty's in her name somehow

Kitten Kaboodle

Crack n Up Kitty or maybe

Kitty Go Round

ok...i'll stop now


----------



## Marnie

Maybe she isn't really pregnant??


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Looks like she is enjoying some social grooming LOL!



I hope she foals on Feb 26th (my bday



) I cant believe she still hasnt foaled!!!!


----------



## albahurst

Becca-

Is your mare pushing some? It is kind of hard to tell from this angle, but she is looking suspicious to me. Also, she is chewing alot- hmmmmmmmmm....

Peggy


----------



## shadowpaints

im not sure what she is thinking silly mare! im kinda glad she didnt go last nite it was -10 ! tonite its supposed to be warmer around 18, i can handle 18... lol ill check her this morning when i feed. maybe there will be change


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Just remember it is the FOAL that triggers foaling time. . .looks like you are going to have one stubborn foal on your hands!


----------



## Nancy

Good point Katie ! I have heard, the foal determines the day, the mare determines the time .


----------



## shadowpaints

hey all.. guess what... i fed lacey her hay an hour ago and she hasnt touched it! she never refuses food.....

of course and now she eats LOL


----------



## albahurst

She is sure looking uncomfy! I am guessing it will be soon!

No hay???? GREAT news!

Peggy

PS Do you have an alarm on her ?


----------



## shadowpaints

i dont have a alarm on her.. lol i hadnt thought about getting her one! haha! i may invest in one next season tho!


----------



## Charlotte

she's yawning!

Darn. I have to go spend a couple of hours cleaning stalls. I don't want to miss this big event!

Charlotte


----------



## shadowpaints

i am thinking that tonite the orca whale will release her calf!! her hay is still in a almost prefect flake!! keep watch all! today is day 330!! and a perfect day for a foal!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Whooo Hooooo!!! I will be watching. Should be a early night for the kiddies and the husband.lol






Computer time all to myself YIPPY. I hope she foals tonight for you. Just curious to know......... If for any reason she is foaling and it is late in the night is it still ok to call?? Was just wondering cause I dont want to call someone and it not be okay to call late.


----------



## albahurst

shadowpaints said:


> i dont have a alarm on her.. lol i hadnt thought about getting her one! haha! i may invest in one next season tho!


I think it would be a great investment!


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Hi,

I think it will be tonight or tomorrow.

Boy, It was like riding a roll coaster!.. UP and DOWN!..

LOL -- The mares really liked to make us all happy and confused!..





Happy Foaling!..


----------



## shadowpaints

yes it is OK to call, i prefer a call than not. most of the time i am watching but i will take an hour nap every 3 hours! please please if it looks like she is pushing CALL!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

AAHHHHH,i'v lost connection



.


----------



## shadowpaints

sorry about that! my computer went wacko and froze the cam is back now!


----------



## Katiean

albahurst said:


> shadowpaints said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have a alarm on her.. lol i hadnt thought about getting her one! haha! i may invest in one next season tho!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a great investment!
Click to expand...

Don't the foal alarms go off when the mare lays out flat? If so, mine would be going off all the time. My mare that is due and under camera lays out flat for a little rest. After she had colic last summer I thought she went and died on me. She didn't twtich or anything when I called her name. Rotten horse.



Yeh, I love her anyway.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

I can't get the video feed at work due to firewalls, but I did finally get it to work from home- I've been watching all week and I believe this is the very first time I"ve seen her laying down LOL

And where are the kitty's? Perhaps they sense something and are giving her privacy? Too funny!

I'm snowed in and probably not working tomorrow so I'll be on tonight watching!

Good luck!


----------



## shadowpaints

the kitties are in kitty jail for a bit... lacey almost stomped one earlier and im not taking any chances!


----------



## liltnt

I been watching her for the last few hours and she is in the same spot. Could someone go out and move her away from the wall please. Maybe then she will have room to push. comeon baby we are all waiting for you to appear so we can admire you


----------



## shadowpaints

pics for comparison......

1/14 bag pics....






side view






underneath veiw

pics from today day 331






side veiw

i know doesnt look like its very big till.....






underneath veiw!! WOW lol big change...

just documenting her bag



and thought i would share!


----------



## albahurst

She looks ready



What is the consistency of the milk like?


----------



## shadowpaints

her milk is sticky... but not real thick. she has no edema, and i think her milk could be sweeter too and i think her tail could be more relaxed lol


----------



## Charlotte

That udder is looking mighty close



Has she been a little 'less still' the last couple of days?

Charlotte


----------



## shadowpaints

no, shes been moving like normal... not laying down for as long as she was, say a week ago


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

I think your first date of 2/25 is probably the right one afterall LOL We're almost there! LOL Come on girl - let's get 'er done LOL

She really does like that corner doesn't she? ha

Kitties still in jail?


----------



## shadowpaints

yes they are stil in jail but i think ill let em out... lol i just hope they dont get stomped!


----------



## Reble

Well I am heading out to do erands, I be she will have it well I am away...






Lacey sure looks restless....


----------



## Relic

GEEEWHIZZZ l've been looking in on your girl the past week and l really think you should have a heart to heart with her about letting go of THAT FOAL IN THERE l wanna see it now not next week or later..




l bet it's a colt around here it seems the colts always hang in there much longer then the fillies...anyway l always say must be a boy when it's late and it usually turns out that way. But then maybe your first due date wasn't that wrong after all. Sooner or later it'll pop out


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Boy whats this girl waiting for, lol! Im glad I didnt miss anything last night. I watch her at night when I am sitting on the couch watching or listening to the tv, but last night my little one got sick



so I wasnt able to watch. But she is all better now so I will be tuned into miss lacey tonight.

COME ON LACEY


----------



## weerunner

\I'm voting that tonight is the night. She's flicking her tail, yawning, stomping her feet. This is the beginning.


----------



## qtrrae

I "think" Miss Lacey wants to have a Valentine baby!!

I'm happy to see the kittens back again - well, anyway they were there earlier - they are so cute to watch!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

Does anyone else notice that she is fidgety? She seems very restless to me. . . .


----------



## shadowpaints

my mom called me and said she is fidgety... im watchin!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

darn, long as I've been watching her and had to go back to work today - can't get video at work - so you all better keep me posted on this forum! LOL Good luck!


----------



## Watcheye

The suspense on this one is killing me!


----------



## shadowpaints

lol just think.. the suspense has already done me in ! lol


----------



## Nancy

Ok I left briefly and she is gone. Did I miss anything or is she out for exercise ?


----------



## Nancy

Nancy said:


> Ok I left briefly and she is gone. Did I miss anything or is she out for exercise ?



She's Back! thank goodness she is OK but, still no baby LOL I say the 25th , sure hope she will have a Feb. baby LOL


----------



## shadowpaints

sorry about that all! i took her out while i filled water troughs!! she had a good roll and rubbed her bum a ton! lol silly girl!


----------



## shadowpaints

from day 331 (thursday)






today 333

whoohaa






day 331






today 333

BIG change in 2 days eh?? lol


----------



## Becky

Definitely a change! She looks ready to go now. I'll be keeping an eye on her today. Good luck!


----------



## albahurst

Can't get the picture- just a black screen for two days- I had been watching for days and now nothing

Peggy


----------



## shadowpaints

albahurst said:


> Can't get the picture- just a black screen for two days- I had been watching for days and now nothingPeggy


have you tried refreshing ?? sometimes that works. if that doesnt work try deleting your internet cookies and temp internet files... hope you can get the cam up! i feel it will be soon!


----------



## albahurst

shadowpaints said:


> albahurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the picture- just a black screen for two days- I had been watching for days and now nothingPeggy
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried refreshing ?? sometimes that works. if that doesnt work try deleting your internet cookies and temp internet files... hope you can get the cam up! i feel it will be soon!
Click to expand...

yes,

I did refresh. I will check out the other.


----------



## cretahillsgal

I am only getting a black screen as well. Even after refreshing. It says connecting.... then black. And I have been able to watch her for weeks. So I dont know what would be wrong.


----------



## shadowpaints

a lot of times emptying your temp internet files does the trick or go to the marestare website, there is a place that might be able to help! i know its working for me and the people in marestare chat!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Its working fine for me! Boy she has had a big change in 2 days. Wow! Might have to keep my eyes glued to the cam tonight. Will set set the alarms off if anything should happen?


----------



## MBhorses

okay gal its time for valentine foal


----------



## shadowpaints

hope you night owls are watching! lacey has beend down 2 times in less than an hour and is looking at her belly alot... dont know if she is thinking about going or not lol


----------



## Nancy

I am watching with you, a few days ago I said, if Lacy didn't hurry my mare would foal first. Well here is my new bouncing boy born Feb 13. If you could put his picture in Lacey's stall maybe she would take the hint.LOL Sorry wrong kind of spots.


----------



## shadowpaints

GASP!!! NANCY!! OMG he is wonderful!!! how tall do you think he will be??


----------



## Nancy

His sire is 29.50 and dam is 30.25 I haven't measured him yet but, I expect he will mature around 29.50-30.50"

Come on Lacey it is your turn. I see straw on her back maybe she is rolling the foal into position. I am watching her. Good Luck! Hope you have a valentine baby.





Lacy is so lucky to have you, taking such good care of her.


----------



## shadowpaints

lol i love my girl. i wanted her sooo bad when i first saw her on marestare 2 years ago! i never thought i would own her!! lol she will never leave here... she is such a wonderful mare ! of course all of my minis are so dearly loved!





Im gonna go take a snooze for a bit... im only a few feet from the puter tho!


----------



## Nancy

Good Idea, I will be watching her.


----------



## Nancy

I am going to check on my mares, do you think Lacey will foal while I am gone? I would sure hate to miss the birth.


----------



## pinck43

What is the little black thing curled up in the stall? A kitty? She looks so ready.


----------



## MBhorses

Do we have foal yet?


----------



## vickie gee

Not sure what I just saw a minute ago...but Lacey took a step forward (her rear is pointed away from the camera) and when she did something was left on the floor behind her. It looked like a long string of dark matter!!! One cat ran over curious and then another. Then they left. I have no idea what I saw. I tried calling the phone numbers but got no answer. I need to go shower and get ready for church. Anyone tuned in??


----------



## vickie gee

vickie gee said:


> Not sure what I just saw a minute ago...but Lacey took a step forward (her rear is pointed away from the camera) and when she did something was left on the floor behind her. It looked like a long string of dark matter!!! One cat ran over curious and then another. Then they left. I have no idea what I saw. I tried calling the phone numbers but got no answer. I need to go shower and get ready for church. Anyone tuned in??


False alarm! It was her long braided tail dragging!


----------



## HGFarm

I have been gone recovering from surgery for several days and thought for sure there would be a baby by now!!! And congrats to Nancy- that is the RIGHT kind of spots, LOL

Ok, Lacey, today is Valentines Day... what's the hold up?!


----------



## shadowpaints

thanks for the call Vickie!! i needed to go out and check her anyways! her milk is very wax like today!! is today the day i wonder??


----------



## MBhorses

Nancy said:


> I am watching with you, a few days ago I said, if Lacy didn't hurry my mare would foal first. Well here is my new bouncing boy born Feb 13. If you could put his picture in Lacey's stall maybe she would take the hint.LOL Sorry wrong kind of spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats nancy what a pretty foal.
> 
> who is the sire and dam of this nice foal?
> 
> Lacey we would like to see you foal
> 
> 
> 
> what color is the sire of the foal lacey is having?


----------



## Reble

Yawning, I do believe sometime soon...





Oh false alarm no cow pies....


----------



## shadowpaints

Reble said:


> Yawning, I do believe sometime soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh false alarm no cow pies....


according to her previous owners, she doesnt get cowpies prior to birth lol so we could still be close lol


----------



## shadowpaints

gonna take lacey for a walk.. she will be back shortly!


----------



## ErikaS.

Everytime, I check on her she is standing so still that I wonder if the streaming video is working...then a cat runs by. It's working. Right now would be a good time to have the baby, Lacey, so I won't feel the need to stay up really late watching. I feel for you, Rebecca. My goats make me wait up to two weeks for them to kid sometimes, but that's it. Hang in there.


----------



## Nancy

MBhorses said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching with you, a few days ago I said, if Lacy didn't hurry my mare would foal first. Well here is my new bouncing boy born Feb 13. If you could put his picture in Lacey's stall maybe she would take the hint.LOL Sorry wrong kind of spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats nancy what a pretty foal.
> 
> who is the sire and dam of this nice foal?
> 
> Lacey we would like to see you foal
> 
> 
> 
> what color is the sire of the foal lacey is having?
Click to expand...

Sire is Spark Of Destiny and dam is Canterbury Dixie Melody.


----------



## LittleLottie

Come on little Lacey.

I log onto the cam every day and can't wait to log on and see her with her little foal.......................I love watching the little cats too


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

So how is miss lacey doing today? Any new changes??



I have my eye on her. I see she is laying down. Could anything be happening??


----------



## MBhorses

she is laiding down maybe a foal soon


----------



## shadowpaints

hey folks. i tested laceys milk with the pool strips tonite. the hardness of her milk is as high as it can go(1000) but the PH of her milk is only 7.8 and it needs to go down to 6.4 i will test again in the morning and see if there are any changes!

also, i am not feeling well at all today. i am going to bed here with in the hour. im not going to be able to stay up and watch miss lacey . i have people on marestare watchin. again as always if you see anything that alarms you please call! thanks all hope you all had a great Heart day!!


----------



## MBhorses

hope you feel better. lacey will go tonight since you don't feel well


----------



## vickie gee

Hello Lacey. I just wanted to thank you for being such a big help to me this morning. You see I have been doing some cleaning on the hotmail account and I had a window open to you the whole time. Kept me from being so bored. I reduced my inbox from 987 down to just 663! Messages from ebay...delete! Check on Lacey. Holy moley! She twitched an ear. Messages amazon.com...delete! Check on Lacey. Cripes! She munched some hay. Unread messages July 2009 from friends and family disgruntled with taxes, congress, a certain political party, etc...delete. Check on Lacey. Oh, oh, oh!!! Her tail is up!! Could it be a bubble?? No just routine elimination. Well not so routine when the world is watching. Back to hotmail inbox. What?? A relative is inviting us to pay for in-laws a vacation. Well, toooooooooooo bad I am tooooooo late for THAT OPPORTUNITY. Tagged? Oh I hate these. Great chance for a married woman like me to meet psycho lonely men. I swear, I got an invite from a friend for this site AND IT WILL NOT GO AWAY. Delete, delete, delete. Tagged, my hind leg. When will the nightmare end?? Oh yeah, check on Lacey. Well now, she just looked back at her hip. Now that might me a good sign. Ok back to the inbox. Thank you for your credit card payment (last August). Ok, great back to school sales. Delete. Last chance to save on blah, blah, blah. Invitation to be somebody's facebook friend. Nay. I MEAN NEIGH!!! Forgot about Lacey for a couple of minutes. Whew, she is still there. Good girl, just keep on munching. You are such a good helper. You are keeping me on my toes! Ok this email will tell me how to get slim. Yeah, well how about I eat smaller portions and delete you. And you. And you Mr. Dave Ramsey gonna tell me how to get debt free. Ok gotta get up and do something constructive. Ok Lacey I will check on you later. Thanks for making cleaning on the old emails more fun. At least more fun than watching paint dry. I will check you on you after while.


----------



## shadowpaints

laceys milk tested .. the highest hardness again but her PH was 7.8 last nite, and its between 7.2 and 6.8 today... i will test again tonite!


----------



## qtrrae

vickie gee - I LOVE it!!!!

What a good way to clean up computer "stuff"

I hope you aren't too far away from Lacey - she is laying in a prone position right now - of course she has done this many times, before - can't tell if the poor girl is just sleeping or ????


----------



## shadowpaints

lol vickie! thats funny! lacey had her morning outing while i cleaned her stall... filled her water and put a whole bale of straw in yet again.. lol you would think that having a nice warm fluffy clean bed would intice her to lay down hehe nope she went back to hoovering. oh the one thing that is odd today, when she was out she didnt roll.. she usually does! gah im going crazy... *sigh* at this rate she is gonna go a full year! LOL

P.S.

Lacey you remember the handsome boy you were flirting with?? you have a date with him on your 30 day heat cycle!! so get a move on it!! HAHA!!


----------



## weerunner

A date with a handsome man, that'll get her going. Surely she will foal tonight. All the signs are there. Right?


----------



## albahurst

Lacey is acting really uncomfy tonight! Maybe it will be soon!


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey had dried milk on her teats today!!! it has come back 3 times!!! her milk is as sticky as honey. i think the test strips i got are bad... the ph is reading pink instead of light orange?


----------



## RockinSMiniature

Goodness!... I guess she want to hold alittle longer.. hehe!!..

I kept peek and peek and waiting to see her foal!..

Sound like maybe tonight?...


----------



## MBhorses

okay lacey i wanted you to foal before i got out of town.

i wanted to see your foal


----------



## happy appy

It looks like she is having contractions!


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey tested a 6.4 this morning!!! WATCH her all!! she actiing odd!


----------



## qtrrae

I see she is laying down, again - I just hated to go to the barn to do my chores for fear she would foal and I would miss the whole thing but - here she is still VERY pregnant.

Just from watching her - I have such special feelings for Lacey even though I have never seen her in person



- I just want her to have a safe foaling with a beautiful baby.

What a very sweet and gorgeous mare - she seems to have a disposition that is just perfect. It just seems like nothing bothers her, although I have seen her get ticked off and go after those adorable black kittens!


----------



## shoegirl

Come on Lacy! I have been watching and watching. This hopefully will be the first mare stare foal I have ever seen. She is just adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcfarm

Come on lacy you can do it.


----------



## shadowpaints

lacey is still testing a 6.4 tonite. we should ( i hope) have a new baby by morning!


----------



## Reble

That would be nice for Lacey, waiting so so long and for us steady watchers.


----------



## Genie

bumping up


----------



## MBhorses

no foal yet lacey.i will be out of town wed night, i wanted be able to ck my internet.

rebecca keep me posted

lacey foal gal so i can see the foal before i leave


----------



## lucky lodge

Come on lacey ive been watching



every day all the way from australia

Its time to come out and say hello


----------



## BlueStar

Just tuned in to check on her....seems to be breathing pretty good and periodically looking at her tummy. The calm before the storm....Comeon girlie let's get the show on the road!!


----------



## Katiean

She sure seems uncomfortable. She was laid out flat and is now swishing her tail a lot.


----------



## Marnie

Now even Nate is watching during the day when he's in the house, he told me to leave that mare cam on when I leave for work this morning. He said he was sure she'd have it yesterday when I accidently left it on yesterday morning.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Isnt it funny how these barn cams get every one involved....my hubby is up earlier than me in the AM and always comes in and tells me what Lacey is doing, girls at work ask me about Lacey as they see me watching her on the computer at work too. Seems everyone i know wants to hear about Lacey!!

Kinda reminds me of the Brady Bunch....."Marcia,Marcia,Marcia"


----------



## Genie

Poor little girl is yawning and tail switching and just generally feeling a little funny I think


----------



## wingnut

My hubby and kids ask me every day now: "Did Lacey have her baby yet?"


----------



## Watcheye

I cant wait! I think its funny how many of us are watching this particular mare. Its quite the group event!



Are there pictures of her and the stud she is bred to anywhere?


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch

HEY GUYS IF YOU GO LOOK AT LACEY YOU WILL SEE THE FOAL MOVING IN HER BELLY - LOOKS LIKE HE/SHE HAS A FOAL PRESSING UP AGAINST MOMMA'S SIDE! IT MOVES EVERY FEW MINUTES ITS HILARIOUS!


----------



## HGFarm

Nope, I think she is just faking it.................



LOL

One thing I have noticed with my mares... usually a day or two before they foal, they do not lay flat out at all anymore. I have found this about 99% of the time with mine and if they do for just a few second, get back up again because they are too uncomfortable.


----------



## liltnt

I'm thinking we should all stop watching her and then she will have that baby. or her 330 days wilkl be up ion the 25th of feb. and she will hold out a bit longer, maybe a week


----------



## liltnt

I'm thinking we should all stop watching her and then she will have that baby. or her 330 days will be upion the 25th of feb. and she will hold out a bit longer, maybe a week


----------



## Sixstardanes

Her tail has sure been active.


----------



## vickie gee

Lacey, Lacey, Lacey. I came home from work today expecting to find a little one at your side. What are you waiting on? The full moon does not come back around until the end of the month. I will be up at 3:50 am CST to get ready for work and will be viewing you even before I get the first cup of coffee.


----------



## rcfarm

Lacey girl, I thought you were going to go last night. Got up several times to check on you. Come on girl friend you need pop him/her out soon


----------



## ErikaS.

Perhaps if we all close our eyes at the same time or turn away from the computer screen for about ten minutes, Lacey will get down to business. A watched pot...you know.


----------



## HGFarm

LOL......

MOST of my mares have foaled at about 335 days- have had a few go sooner but that has been my normal.... so dont be surprized if she is not ready to give it up quite yet. Isn't the waiting fun though??!!


----------



## minie812

I think her tail is braided to tight and thats why she can't foal


----------



## angelspeeper

WELL??????? No replies since yesterday? I can't get marestare to work on my computer so have relying on ya'll. So...what's happening?


----------



## Minichick

sorry to report, still no change with Lacey


----------



## Reble

Lacey is fine eating her lunch and no foal....

I think she is going to wait for my birthday Febuary 25th..





For those that can not see the video took a snap shot of Lacey enjoying her food...






I love Pintos....Lacey is going to have such a nice Filly


----------



## shadowpaints

woohoooo!! lacey is testing several shades lighter than the loweest the ph will go on the strip. her milk is the same thickness as syrup, AND i believe she has lost her mucous plug!! woo hoo!

i will be taking her for her walk here in a bit!


----------



## Reble

That is good news, come on Lacey you can do it....


----------



## vickie gee

Mucous plug...now that sounds promising. I was watching her just after 4:00 this morning while I was laying in the floor letting the Back 2 Life machine work on me. During the 12 minutes I was there I noticed she did not even flinch a muscle. I checked my computer and it had been locked up for more than 45 minutes!



I could not even get the cursor to appear. I shut it down and got it back up running. Lacey was in a totally different area of the stall just munching away. I might as well have been looking at a photo of her during the time lapsed.



Anyway, Lacey I am rooting for you girl! Sounds like you are getting much closer to curtain call.


----------



## K Sera

Not to get off topic here but ... Vicki .... I have to admit I just got through looking up what a "Back 2 Life machine was! Interesting ... but at 4 am though!???



haha I'm watching Lacy now and things sound promising



She's a cutie! Praying all goes well with the foaling ... I kinda wish I had one this year to deliver although the waiting and watching was torture


----------



## vickie gee

K Sera said:


> Not to get off topic here but ... Vicki .... I have to admit I just got through looking up what a "Back 2 Life machine was! Interesting ... but at 4 am though!???
> 
> 
> 
> haha I'm watching Lacy now and things sound promising
> 
> 
> 
> She's a cutie! Praying all goes well with the foaling ... I kinda wish I had one this year to deliver although the waiting and watching was torture


Hey there. So if you looked it up you recognize it from the infomercials. Yep, I thought I was multi-tasking. Watching Lacey and getting my back adjusted. Imagine my chagrin when I realized that Lacey was not in real time.



Oh, and of course I was wearing the CowboyKickerz that my wonderful Secret Santa sent me.



Compared to the lovely Lacey I am truly a "sight for sore eyes" at 4:00 a.m. I too am praying for her. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## liltnt

Lacey, I gotta a secret to tell ya, since you are down there did ya know.... if you pushed a bit you'd be able to lay there comfortably. You would have lots more room to eat. And... And you'd feel better


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

hey am I seeing a COW PIE in there? LOL Usually she has tiny little sprinkles - what's that blob? Could it be a cowpie? LOL LOL

Gosh - I just know that as much time as I spend watching her just stand there - I'll miss the big event! Since I can't get video at work, been taking my little Netbook with me this week. Lacey better not get me fired over this special baby! LOL LOL

Been this long - just hold out till the weekend so I don't miss it! LOL


----------



## RockinSMiniature

wow, I kept checking in and I kept telling our kids - she might have it tonight...

Then this morning - they said, Well???... I was like - nope, maybe tonight...

They told me - That's what you said every night..

Then I got so giggles!....





Lacey - we are waiting and see your sweet foal!..

She know when it is time will come.


----------



## candycar

Come on Lacy!! Even my hubby is watching



He asks about her every time I get on the computer. Last nite he couldn't sleep and got on the computer and watched for a while. He's hooked on marestare now!


----------



## HGFarm

WELL???? I dont see any new news here this morning........................

I dont know if I can get mare stare on my pc here at home. Is there any special program that I need to be able to see it? I cant get it at work.


----------



## HGFarm

OMG!!! I figured it out! I SEE HER!!! And LOOK!! She is still FAT!!!!! This is really cool, LOL. Have never been able to see Mare Stare before! Oh crap, I'm gonna be hooked now!


----------



## Genie

Looks like Lacey preferred the February date after all


----------



## qtrrae

or, "maybe" a March date?? :arg!


----------



## Relic

still big and round and still standing in the same spot every time l log on to take a peek at her...is she not allowed outside for the day to get fresh air some sun self exercise and to itch with other horses...


----------



## Reble

Oh back from her turnout time, and no foal following behind her...


----------



## Songcatcher

I've not been watching MareStare, but it seems this mare has tricked you all into thinking she is pregnant.


----------



## Becky

> I've not been watching MareStare, but it seems this mare has tricked you all into thinking she is pregnant.


Freeland, I'd hate to think one that looks like that* isn't *pregnant!









Seems that the majority of my mares are going to carry long this year.



I've got two that are over 320 days and not even bagging up yet!


----------



## Reble

Becky said:


> I've not been watching MareStare, but it seems this mare has tricked you all into thinking she is pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> Freeland, I'd hate to think one that looks like that* isn't *pregnant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the majority of my mares are going to carry long this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two that are over 320 days and not even bagging up yet!
Click to expand...


I am having the same problem no bagging up this year?


----------



## Becky

Reble, at least I know I'm not alone!


----------



## Nancy

I had the same thing with my little appy colt mom had no bag till she foaled. I don't normally have foals this early . I think the mares don't really bag up good till they get fresh spring grass. Most of my mares that foal out later have big bags , some so big they have to spread there back legs when they walk and sometimes they go that way for several weeks before foaling.





I can tell you one thing for sure I will never have another baby this early too much to worry about , just trying to keep them warm and comfortable at the same time. I hate to blanket them some moms look at them strange and then I worry they will reject the foal but, I know the foals need the blanket. I also invested in the deluxe Kalglo heater it is 6' , it is suppose to warm only the horses , not the stall, so I think they are safer , if installed properly.


----------



## HGFarm

Well, she must have been happy with her outing, she is laying down now napping. Oops, just got up. I had been away from the computer and when I checked and she was laying down, I thought someone had taken her away and put a pot bellied pig in there, LOL

From the angle of the camera, and her legs folded up, that is what it looked like at first glance. Poor girl can hardly find a comfortable spot to lay in she is so fat.

Songcatcher your post made me laugh out loud. If it's a trick, it's a really good one, LOL

ETA- she just left a 'deposit' but no cow pie type. This is pretty funny but I feel weird snooping into someone else's barn without them knowing I'm here, LOL Hiding in the rafters. I feel like this is almost illegal, hahahaha


----------



## weerunner

my mare is at day 319 and no sign of udder development either. Seems to be catchy this year.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I wish she would hurry up and foal!!! I need my baby fix!!! As for bagging we have 3 mares with decent udders already that the earliest 300 days is Feb 28th!


----------



## albahurst

White milk



My mare foaled within hours of her milk changing to white!!!! Be watching- tonight may be the night!!!! for real!!!!!


----------



## weerunner

absolutely. My mare foaled within three hours of her milk turning white.


----------



## gimp

Things seem to be picking up a bit. Pacing and up and down...


----------



## HGFarm

Hmmmm, must have missed that. All I see is her standing in the same spot like a toad. And where are the kitties? Are they in lock down again?


----------



## shadowpaints

all the cats, except for the momma are locked up in the well house. lacey is definatly out of character for herself tonite, i am dressed and ready to go! lol


----------



## HGFarm

Ok,shut down for the night and this morning? Still no baby. Oh there's a kitty at her water bucket... OH!! There's Lacey charging the kitty with her ears pinned!! The kitty is running for it's life out the door!!


----------



## shadowpaints

laceys bag at 7:15 my time... come on lacey!

i had to go into the well house to fix the heater that is in there, as the kittens knocked it over and since it got down to 5 degrees last nite the water froze... stinkin cats! i doubt i can catch them again


----------



## shadowpaints

bumping up!!


----------



## qtrrae

I just got in from the barn and the first thing I do is check on Lacey - WOW!! with an udder like that she certainly can't go much longer! Her milk definitely looks white!!





I think we will all be ready to





when she finally foals!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

wow, amazing camera to catch that milk streaming like that!

SURELY she has to go today! I asked her to wait till the weekend so I could be online - thank you Lacey!

Will the "alert" be activated when it's really time?


----------



## shadowpaints

i had a low on her but someone canceld it. i will set a high on her when she is really ready but u need the barn alarm from marestare, or be in chat to hear it on marestare. it will be today!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

yea I check mare stare barn alarm regularly too - so if she's on alert I'll definitely see her. I have Lacey bookmarked on favorites and call her up everytime I get online.

soon as we see her standing in a different place, facing a different way - we'll know! LOL Too funny as she must have 4 foot imprints in the floor of her stall as she never stands any different. ha

Good luck - you may be getting some well deserved sleep soon! LOL


----------



## sedeh

I've keep checking this page to see if she's finally foaled or not!! From the looks of her udder it's definately today!!



Good luck!


----------



## vickie gee

She is sure acting different. She did not even see the cat come in and out. She finally has stopped munching. While I am in the house I have the alarm on the oven set to go off every 12 minutes so I can run to the computer. Hope I don't miss the BIG EVENT. HOPE YOU HAVE AN EASY DELIVERY LACEY!!


----------



## rcfarm

I cant take my eyes off her now



LOL


----------



## Reble

Our horses usually foal at dark. Not saying have never had a day time foal.

Come on Lacey I would think with that milk, she should go tonight...


----------



## HGFarm

I hope she gets it over with soon. I have had a few day deliveries. I have also had mares look like this for DAYS before finally dropping, so let's hope Lacey isn't lying to us and laughing behind our backs about her milk. Maybe some good food will bribe the kitties back in there?

Poor Lacey looks SO miserable and just doesnt want to move much at all. I see she is back up in her corner eating right now. Then will go glue herself to her usual 'spot'. Come on Lacey, today is a great day for a foals birthday!! And then you will even be able to lay down again comfortably!!


----------



## albahurst

How do the 'Alerts' work- who starts it and does it go out to every computer or does one have to be 'signed up' to receive it?


----------



## Genie

I am starting to feel sorry for poor Lacey





She is such a sweet mare....and waiting soooooooooooooooo patiently for her babe.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

wow Lacey - I was gone 5 hours and you're still just standing there! I thought for sure I'd missed the blessed event!

Have to go shop for grandbaby birthday gift tonight so guess I'll be taking the NETBOOK with me so I can watch in the truck back and forth! LOL

You keep dripping like that and there won't be anything left for the wee little one!

Gosh -has to be tonight!!!!


----------



## shadowpaints

albahurst said:


> How do the 'Alerts' work- who starts it and does it go out to every computer or does one have to be 'signed up' to receive it?


you just need to have the barn alarm up the link can be found on the marestare website


----------



## Horse Feathers

Lacey is moving her tail alot and kicking her belly


----------



## liltnt

she just started reading the book


----------



## Manyspots

I just clicked on to watch and she is starting to act a bit uneasy. Notice her tail moving a lot. I would be watching her a lot tonight I think! Good luck! Around 10PM Iowa time


----------



## shadowpaints

hey all.. im still up and watching her, but i am getting more and more concerned. lacey has not laid down since 4am my time its almost ten pm my time now. milk is still dripping, and also lol i worry too much! haha! hopefullly its soon!


----------



## gimp

I can't believe she is still alone in that stall. I hope all goes well for her. She is almost too quiet.


----------



## Minxiesmom

She just squatted to pee a little bit and I thought it was time. I even yelled at my husband to come watch! LOL! Nope! She went back to eating. I am not going to be able to go to bed until she has this baby! I need mare stare for the mare stare.


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

She's in labor!!!!


----------



## TyeeRanch

Its time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

Wowee...that's a loud foal! Cutee


----------



## TyeeRanch

LOTS of color!!!!


----------



## Nancy

Wahoo!! So, is it a boy or girl.LOL


----------



## crponies

Congratulations on the colorful foal!


----------



## Callie

That a beautiful foal. I know you are proud of it(???) and Lacy.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Hill Haven Farms

I think Mare Stare posted as a colt..


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow congrats






just tuned in- missed the delivery by a little but looks like a beauty


----------



## gimp

Anyone know if it is a filly or colt? What's interesting is that she is pacing and fretting like she is in labor after the fact. She just laid down and popped out the foal. What a beauty it is!


----------



## Mini Persuasions Farm

Looks like a beautiful baby! Watched her all night last night thinking she would go. Congratulations on a successful foaling and Thanks for sharing. Won't have any babies of my own this year and most likely next year either so I appreciate getting my baby fix! Best wishes.


----------



## Minxiesmom

Hubby and I both got to see this little guy born! I love mare stare. This is the first one I have caught with the actual birth. He is beautiful. Wow! Lots of color! So precious when they are all wobbly and trying so hard to stand up.


----------



## Solo Farms

She did it! Is it a boy or a girl? This is the first live birth I have ever seen! I'm thrilled I actually got to see it. It was about 12:34 Iowa time when she laid down and my husband yelled at me that he thought this was it. Sure enough she did. Beautiful baby



!


----------



## AnnaC

CONGRATULATIONS to all concerned!! Well done Momma and welcome to the new baby





Anna


----------



## shadowpaints

its a COLT!!! and a loud one at that!!! he looks to be silver bay!!! hes a beauty thanks for watchin!


----------



## Matt73

Congratulations to you and Lacey


----------



## vickie gee

Congrats. Himz cute. My hubby got up during the night and as instructed came to the computer to check Lacey. He woke me up to tell me the good news. I could hear the smile in his voice. Glad all is well. Going back to zzzzzzzzzz-zzzzz.


----------



## Tiny Hooves

[SIZE=12pt]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!












Missed the birth (darn). Gorgeous little guy.









So how long did she actually carry? Congratulations again!!!!






[/SIZE]


----------



## LittleLottie

I missed the birth



after logging on every day to watch - always the way





Congratulations little Lacey - well done!


----------



## Connie P

Big Congratulations Becca! I am so happy for you and boy what a gorgeous boy Lacey had!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

Congrats i'm so happy things went well,what a cutie!!! Thanks for sharing the process Lacey is a wondeful mare



.


----------



## Irishroots

Congratulations on a beautiful colt! I woke up just as he started to come out and got to see all the clean up time. So glad everything went well. Lacy did good.


----------



## Miniequine

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been watching and watching.... course I missed it!

I did see a baby born yesterday at Hicks Ranch. *Goosebumps*

Enjoy your new precious critter





~Sandy


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

whoo hooo there's finally a baby in the picture when I woke up! First thing I do is check Lacy!

Congrats. 3 hours ago? I stayed up so late last night watching that I overslept this morning and missed the birth! It's 7:30 here!

Congrats to everyone on a live and healthy foal! He's a cutie - now momma has to get up and nurse her little fella -

who are we gonna watch now? lol


----------



## rcfarm

Congrats! I missed the birth



Happy she and baby are alright. Welcome lil guy


----------



## K Sera

I knew I'd get up this morning and see a little one running around in that stall! He's a spunky little guy ... trying to get Momma up for breakfast! Congratulations! I hate I missed the birth but so happy to get up and see a healthy little guy running around in the stall!!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I had left the computer on in my husbands office last night and he just called me to get up and see Laceys new baby. If I only stayed awake a fewmore minutes...darn!!

Congratulations Miss Lacey!!


----------



## K Sera

Lacy's got it goin on ... I'll just lay here son .... you know where breakfast is!

Looks like he's doing a great job of having breakfast while Mom is resting. That's the way the go there!


----------



## qtrrae

Congratulations Lacey and Family!!!

"If" I had only stayed up just a bit longer!!

What a handsome little man



- I love those white stockings and white on his face - he looks like he is a colorful little guy!!

It is hard to believe that all of that fit inside of Lacey - she seems like such a good and patient mom - I love it when the babies figure out how to nurse even when momma is lying down!!

WOW!!! Now we can all get some "uninteruppted" sleep at night without waking up numerous times to check on Lacey.

Thanks Lacey and family for sharing!


----------



## Horse Feathers

Way to go











Hows this for a name Johnny come lately


----------



## little lady

Congrats! He looks to be a beautiful foal(from what I can see with that blanket on). He seems to have some of his mothers personality, he wants to stand with his rear up against her kind of Lacey holding up the wall. lol.

I agree with Whitetailsminis-who is up next?

And I love horsefeathers name suggestion!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Yay! It's so nice to finally see the new addition standing in Lacey's stall. Congratulations!


----------



## mdegner

After having watched this little mare since Jan 13--literally--I just knew I was going to miss the birth. So happy to see that he is here and seems to be a spunky little guy. And big! No wonder Lacey looked like a miniature Orca, carrying him around. She seems so happy to be able to lay down again. Looked like a cat laying in the sun until he forced made her get up and FEED him. Can't wait to see him sans blankie. Johnnie come lately is a great suggestion.....or Sleepless Nights in Idaho.......ha ha

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Congrats, cant wait to see pictures of him without his blankie!!!


----------



## zacharyfarms

I've just been lurking and watching Lacey since you changed the due date LOL and never felt she was ready until last night but went to sleep early and missed the delivery. What a gorgeous little boy she had for you. Congratulations to you all.

Do you have a name? Apolo Ohno it would be if he were mine as he became the most decorated U.S. Winter Olympian with 7 medals last night. Ohno would be a great name or Apolo either one and then there is his middle name Anton. Can you tell this 63 year old lady is in love with Mr. Ohno. Now that is another cute one Call Me Mr. OhNo


----------



## wingnut

shadowpaints said:


> its a COLT!!! and a loud one at that!!! he looks to be silver bay!!! hes a beauty thanks for watchin!


I let out a loud YELP when I logged in this morning...I cannot wait to show my hubby and kids!!!

CONGRATS TO you and Lacy!!!!!





How long will the camera stay up?


----------



## Annabellarose

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Baby blue "It's A Boy!" ballons for you and Lacey! My mother and I both attempted to catch it yesterday/last night on our computers, me at my house and her at her house, and we gave up not long before she had him. Too bad we missed it.





I will be breeding my mare this Spring for a 2011 foal and this experience (your mare, your camera, and this thread) has made me decide to buy a camera and do Mare Stare next year while we are awaiting the foal.


----------



## Marnie

Has he laid down yet? I haven't seen him. Yrs ago I had a foal not lay down for two days, then he was so tired that he just fell down and the look on his face was relief. I didn't know then that you can teach them to lay down, once in a while I get a foal that doesn't lay down for a long time, I gently lay them down and rub on them and make them stay down and relax. I'm just mentioning this in case he's one like this.

I hope you put pictures on without the blanket, I'd love to see him close up, I missed the birth too, woke up at 1:15 our time. Congratulations, he looks so straight and healthy.


----------



## HGFarm

Yeah, got up this morning to check on Lacey and there's an extra face in there!! Missed the birth but glad everything went just fine. She looks happy to take a load off her legs and enjoying just laying there. And he says, no! Get up mommy!! LOL

Congrats on your cute new baby!!!

P.S. I dont think he is late, I think your original Feb due date was correct.


----------



## dgrminis

Dangit -- I knew I would miss it and of course I did -- my labtop froze up at midnight so I took that as a sign to go to bed... If only I had went to the other computer I would have seen it



But Congrats on your new colt.... Cant wait to see him without a blankie....


----------



## albahurst

Yeah! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## MBhorses

wow i would love to see a photo of him. I missed his birth. we were in florida until this morning. i just got home to check,saw you have a handsome colt.





i wish i could have see the birth. did you record the birth? I love pintos





Does he have blue eyes or brown?

way to go lacey, he is so cute.he was worth the wait.

what are you going to name him. (worth the wait lol) how tall is this fellow?


----------



## AppyLover2

Shoot. I missed all the excitement too. He's a little beauty though. Standing there sleeping right now. Momma needs to teach him to lay down....he looks like he's about to topple over.


----------



## shadowpaints

here is the replay of his birth on youtube



he came to fast for me to record with my digital camera lol ill add pics later!


----------



## gimp

I watched and must say, Lacey was amazing. She laid down twice (like she was going to nap), the second time the bubble was visible. No pacing until it was over. With all that white milk it just had to happen, so I sat at the computer while the Olympics were on. I'm so glad all went well with mama and son. Congrats to all.


----------



## Manyspots

Congtatulations! I stayed watching as long as I could as it was pretty obvious a foal would be born soon. Glad it all went well, many of us can relax now until the next mare stare!


----------



## shadowpaints

hi all! and thanks for the congrats!! i will post pics soon on a new thread introducing him! he is a very livley colt! i believe he is either silver bay or silver dapple not sure... as you can all see, lacey makes her foal learn to nurse while she lays down! lol the camera will be on lacey for a while, until the goats get closer then the camera will be going to be on them lol but we have another week, maybe to before then!


----------



## Reble

Oh thanks so much for the video, nice to see the birthing....

[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS [/SIZE]ON THIS Beautiful Foal...


----------



## sedeh

Congratulations on that colorful colt!!




:yeah I really like his markings. Now you can get a good nights sleep.


----------



## MBhorses

is lacey okay, she is laying down alot?I was just wondering?when did she have the foal?


----------



## Reble

Just been watching for a half an hour, and it is weird

baby nursing well MOM is down...





Oh mom is up now, what a nice pair.


----------



## Miniv

This has been a very valuable (although LONG



) Thread about MARE STARE, watching THE SIGNS, and in the end, providing the Video of the successful birth of your gorgeous colt! HAPPY HAPPY!!!!



A great job!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge

CONGRATS on the safe arrival... and i missed it spewing ive been watching her every day. but i will remember that date as it was my daughters 21st birthday ..Well done hes a little stunner cant wait to see photos


----------



## REO

CONGRATS! I was watching! I left for 5 min to answer a PM and came back and there was the colt! LOL! *Very quick!*

This is why people who set their alarms for 30-60 mins to check their mares miss labors.


----------



## Allure Ranch

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations.... On having a HEALTHY colorful colt.[/SIZE]_


----------

